# Anyone bought Gwen's LAMB perfume?



## juicyaddict (Jun 26, 2007)

I love anything L.A.M.B, but I haven't got the chance to try her new scent.  Is it any good?  Wait is it out already?


----------



## sonodara (Jul 2, 2007)

I got a sample of it over the weekend.  It smells like Benefit's Maybe Baby.  My husband said it smells like something a little girl would wear and he was not all that impressed and quite frankly neither was I. Hope that helps.


----------



## sonodara (Jul 2, 2007)

"top notes of sparkling green freshness, leafy water hyacinth, white freesia, fresh pear and violet leaves; a heart of jasmine petals, rose, lily of the valley, sweet pea and orange blossom, and a drydown of frangipani blossom, peach skin, heliotrope flower and sensual musk. "


----------

